# Middleweight bike wanted



## Evans200 (Dec 12, 2015)

Love ballooners but also have to live within my means. So I'm looking for a middleweight right now. Please read my criteria and let me know if you have one to sell. Thanks!

1. Mens or boys 26"
2. TANK model only.
3. Complete if possible.
4. Original paint if possible.
5. 50's model only or 60's Spaceliner or variation.
6. No basket cases, frankenbikes, or Schwinn's (nothing against Schwinn's, just prefer less common bikes)

I'll consider any/all offers. Please supply price shipped to 48065 Romeo, Michigan. Or if close enough I can pick up as well. PM or email to redhorse @comcast.net

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Cheezer (Dec 12, 2015)

I have a chrome Rollfast complete with tank, front and rear racks, it has surface rust but overall it's pretty decent. Located in Warren, and i live in Ortonville so pick up is convenient. It's like the one in the picture below. Thank you to Bike Tech for use of photo. Let me know if interested, i can take pic's on Monday.


----------



## Evans200 (Dec 12, 2015)

Any others?


----------



## jd56 (Dec 12, 2015)

60s Huffy Silver Jet.
$300 shipped from Va

Email is best, my pm box is always full.
douglas.jd56@gmail.com 


















It's all about the Rescue / Revival and of course the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?

my FB page
https://m.facebook.com/antiquebikerescue


----------



## Evans200 (Dec 13, 2015)

One more try. Anyone?


----------



## kirk thomas (Dec 13, 2015)

Not sure how much you want to spend but I have these 1956 bikes. The JC Higgins are pretty rare do to thr headlights as most are broke and the Columbia id a 2 speed that is missing the rear rack. I would like to get $350 for that one. I would do the others but would like too sell as a pair. The men's is 26" and the girls is 24" $750 for those 2. Plus shipping or pick - up free in New York. Thanks, Kirk ( sorry about the pics I will get some new one's)


----------



## Evans200 (Dec 13, 2015)

Thanks Kirk, maybe more pics of the Columbia


----------



## kirk thomas (Dec 13, 2015)

Evans200 said:


> Thanks Kirk, maybe more pics of the Columbia




The headlight is NOS and the 2 speed works ok. There is a reflector on the back I see my pics cut short but it is a nice original one. Kirk


----------



## Evans200 (Dec 13, 2015)

Kirk, PM sent


----------



## mickeyc (Dec 15, 2015)

*Spaceliner*

I have this Spaceliner.  All original including the Sears tires.  The tail light works too.  I'm in Rochester Hills, MI. so convenient.  Need to get $500. for the bike.

Mike


----------



## Evans200 (Dec 15, 2015)

PM sent Mike


----------



## partsguy (Dec 15, 2015)

Still looking?

I have too many bikes for my own good lol. Here's a rare one! 1961 Monark Spartan.

I have only seen one other Spartan, and it was rusted to bits on RatRodBikes. This one is all original paint and chrome. Every internal part was rebuilt in 2010. The seat is from a Spaceliner but it looks sharp on the bike. There is a build thread for this bike on this site. Every part has been painstakingly buffed, polished, and wiped down. It is an unrestored bike (in my opinion) that is ready for the shows and rides! The headlight is NOS.

If you buy this bike, you'll be getting the bike AND...a professionally framed 1961 Monark advertisement, and original era-correct Monark dealer sales tags (NOS)

A few kinks: The coil springs in the seat creak a lot when riding, not sure how to remedy it. The kickstand is going out, it is tricky to park the bike. The seat post for the Murray-built Spaceliner seat doesn't quite fit the Huffman frame, so I have a shim in it to hold it in. It's held for almost 6 years!

If you know you're bicycle history, you'll know that this era of Monark is like a late 50s-early 60s Packard. Monark and Packard were once legendary companies. Unable to survive after WWII, they were bought out by another company (Huffman and Studebaker, respectively), and their offerings were re-badged and re-trimmed variants of the parent company's products. In short, you're looking at a Monark that was built by Huffman.

Asking price: $150. I'm not sure where you're located but I can get you an estimate for shipping.


I'm selling it because I have too much stuff and need the space and the MONEY! I don't want to sell it, but I have to.

If you're interested I can get more pictures of it.


----------



## partsguy (Dec 15, 2015)

My favorite pic, fall 2011 I think. It's before I got the speedometer in the above pic (taken a couple years ago). My basement is packed with junk right now so I'm not up for digging it out during winter unless someone is serious.


----------



## Evans200 (Dec 16, 2015)

PM sent on the Monark


----------



## Evans200 (Dec 19, 2015)

Bike found! Thanks MickeyC. 1964/5 Sears Spaceliner delivered this morning! Thanks to everyone for the offers, Merry Christmas!


----------



## jlr551cfd (Dec 19, 2015)

She's a beaut! Congrats on your new ride!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jd56 (Dec 19, 2015)

There you go Al.
Merry Christmas! 

It's all about the Rescue / Revival and of course the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?

my FB page
https://m.facebook.com/antiquebikerescue


----------



## Evans200 (Dec 19, 2015)

jlr551cfd said:


> She's a beaut! Congrats on your new ride!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Thank you!


----------



## Evans200 (Dec 19, 2015)

jd56 said:


> There you go Al.
> Merry Christmas!
> 
> It's all about the Rescue / Revival and of course the Tanklights!!
> ...




Thanks John, Merry Christmas to you as well!


----------

